# what is inside out?



## slowbowin12 (Apr 14, 2008)

just wondering what it meant, havent shot much indoor to know what it means. 
thanks,scott


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Definition of Inside Out – A scoring term describing an arrow that does not touch the outer ring (separating line) of the applicable scoring area.

If an arrow touches a line, it scores as the lower (outside) value. X's can also be scored inside out. The fat arrow line cutting advantage becomes a disadvantage if scoring is inside out. Clear as mud?


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

every where i have shot that is actually reffered to as outside in. where in most archery games if you are on the line the points count towards the higher score. However, if you are shooting outside in then any line you cut goes to the lower score.

Marc


----------



## stan4231 (May 20, 2008)

I have seen this used as a method to break ties.. They use it with the regional indoor championship

two scores

300 56x 25 inside out
300 56x 24 inside out.

The 25 iso wins...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

McCann is correct about the scoring lines


----------

